# What should my 2 year old be for Halloween?



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Get her a Jack O' Lantern suit, you can't go wrong...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

So cute! There are so many choices out there! Last year my DD was 2 and I dressed her as a sweet little gnome. Mostly because I found an awesome costume on clearance after Halloween the year before! LOL! 

This year, it's my son's first Halloween, even though he'll be almost a year old. Although my daughter probably has her own opinion about what to be, I'm gonna be bossy mommy this year (again) and coordinate her with her brother. I also figure I don't have very long until the kids won't let me pick their costumes out, so I'm taking advantage!

If a lot of your friends/family haven't seen her in her Wonder Woman costume, I'd go with that since you already have it & it's adorable. Or, if you are dressing up, pick something that coordinates with your costume. Otherwise, you really can't go wrong with any costume choice.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I concur with jack o lantern, thats really hard to pull off when your older. I do love little red riding hood, but most of those you can do when more independent.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like Wonder Woman but if you're looking for something different, here ya go!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

What she can do when she's older and what she will do when she's older are two different things. I learned that from my six year old. I certainly get no say in his costume anymore, except my nothing racist rule, lol.
Since this might be the last year I get to pick what she wears, I want to pick something I actually like. I'm not feeling a jack o lantern costume, I'm afraid.
But that hellraiser costume is epic.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

I love the Wonder Woman costume. It's amazingly adorable. 

Ever since I saw this mom and toddler dressed up as Rainbow Brite and Twink, I've thought it was just amazing and have been passing it around as much as I can -- http://pinksuedeshoe.com/2011/10/20/twink-costume-tutorial/ 

It's an amazing costume set, but it may be more work than you want to do. ^_^


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think the owl is super cute!


----------



## 1983ss454 (Sep 18, 2014)

My 2 year old is going as Olaf from frozen


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Saw this and thought it was hilarious:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I gotta say, I really do love the WW costume.

In fact there's a big story about her origins in Smithsonian Magazine this month. For those that don't know a man created WW. Great read.

The Surprising Origin Story of Wonder Woman


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Terra, that is a win.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

She is ADORABLE!!! The Wonder Woman costume is just too cute. If you want something different and she really likes owls, I would say follow that idea. Its something cute, that she likes, and not something you would really be able to dress her as easily when she gets bigger. 

In my house we also have a "theme" so to speak for Halloween. Thank the Halloween Gods this year my daughter picked monsters!!! And we already have next years theme so I can start working on - Wizard of Oz. 

Whatever you pick is going to be perfect. Have fun with her!


----------



## breturi7 (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel your pain, but fear not. Even when they enter the princess phase, you can still do a little prodding and guiding. For instance, when my oldest was 3, she wanted to be *yawn* a princess. Since a plain old princess wasn't going to fly with me, I suggested she be a queen...more specifically, Marie Antoinette. What kid wouldn't love a big Victorian dress and tall, white wig. Plus, it offered a great opportunity to work in a little history lesson. This year (now 5), she wanted to be Elsa *double yawn*, but upon learning that every other girl her age would no doubt be the same thing, she has since decided to be a ghost princess. What works for me, at least, is trying to stick close to what the kid wants to be, but nudging them in a more creative direction.


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

That Marie Antoinette costume is super adorable! I hope I can talk my daughter into costumes like that one day!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

I saw this last year, and I thought it was hilarious


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

Count Chocula, that is way to COOL and makes me wish my two rowdy teenagers , were small again . Did they happen to have that in a size 42 waist?


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

I saw that a while back too. I thought it was awesome!


----------



## CostumeReview (Oct 8, 2014)

You forgot my favorite one: a lion!


----------

